# Salary for 6.5 years exp in IT



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Dear all,
How much annual salary should I be expecting in Toronto for 6.5 years of exp in IT(java/j2ee).

how much is the tax deduction and what would be the monthly take home(in hand) salary?

Please let me know.

Thanks...


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Anywhere from $75k to $100k. If you have a family to support, I'd be looking for $100k+.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What I found for Java Developers (don't know it that is what you are):
PayScale Canada - Java Developer Salary, Average Salaries


----------

